

Ask HN: Tradeoffs of using a nosql database? - smtlaissezfaire

I've been hearing a ton of advantages over using the various nosql solutions (primarily couchdb and mongo).  What are the <i>disadvantages</i> to these DBs?  Data duplication?
======
_delirium
One is that they don't support transactions in the conventional sense. They do
support some simpler atomic-operation primitives, but generally not for
multiple objects updated in the same atomic operation, and not including other
fancy things like rolling back transactions.

------
bbastian
Well, with CouchDB, you have to pre-define all of your queries with "views".
And the first time you call a view, it has to run your mapping function
against -every- document in the database, which takes a ton of time.

